
I2P: The Invisible Internet Project - cheiVia0
https://geti2p.net/en/
======
sahrs
Appears to be more reliable than TOR, however its just as all software is,
there's always vulnerabilities.

------
atemerev
The less general public knows about I2P, the better :)

~~~
verri
Doesn't the project require a large user base in order to function?

